# web site in english or french



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi, I have a personal web site dedicated to archery since 2001. I built it in french but I was wondering if I wouldn't translate it in english only.

My question is, would you visit my web site more often if it was in english.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

could you not make it both ????


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Pierre's web site*

Pierre.. I really like your web site, you put a lot of work with pictures and events that I'm interested in and I'm sure others would too.. I know that some of your friends don't speak english and some of my friends don't speak french. I do visit your site every once in a while to see what's up.. 

both I guess.. my 2 cents

Gilles


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

It's quite time consuming doing both language since my web site is a modified blogger, I like to post stuff as often as I can concerning archery. Doing both language is a bit difficult to maintain.

I will see ... but doing an english version would nice I think!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Pete731 said:


> but doing an english version would nice I think!


would love to see it, let us know if it can be done


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Google has a great tool for translating entire web pages. You can find the tool here (http://translate.google.com/translate_tools?hl=en). I'm not sure how well the translation is but Google is usually good at what they do.

An example of this page "en francais"


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

CaptainT said:


> Google has a great tool for translating entire web pages. You can find the tool here (http://translate.google.com/translate_tools?hl=en). I'm not sure how well the translation is but Google is usually good at what they do.
> 
> An example of this page "en francais"


Not a bad translation, but it needs a little help. Doing the two languages at the same time would be more time consuming, but would provide a better experience to the users.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Pierre, who are you trying to reach with your website? Go with who you want to reach most.

Google translation is pretty neat and does a decent job but kind of sound like some English politician trying is hand at answering a French question

Cheers,


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

I think your website is great! Lots of good information to be had. I suppose I have a certain advantage that I can read french....



If you want to increase general traffic a bit, have you thought of adding to the 

<meta name="keywords" content=" "> 

such things as the names of the popular manufacturers of bows & accessories. You can even toss in stuff like "Montreal, Quebec, Canada" 
It really works!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Pierres site*

Very good site!!! Pierre is a smart guy made me some incredible cables for a hoyt ultra elite i had!!! It was smokin afterwards!


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Great looking site, I agree if it was in both official languages it would be an advantage. Form you have looks awesome, very relaxed.

2C


----------

